# France Ligue 1 08-09 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2008)

Bordeaux v Auxerre
 08/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (24) 
Caen v Le Havre
 08/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (24) 
Grenoble v Marseille
 08/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  3.25 2.95 2.20 All Bets (24) 
Lorient v Nice
 08/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.35 2.90 3.00 All Bets (24) 
Monaco v Lyon
 08/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  4.00 3.05 1.90 All Bets (22) 
Sochaux v Le Mans
 08/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Nantes v Toulouse
 08/11/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (24) 
St.Etienne v Rennes
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.40 2.90 2.95 All Bets (24) 
Valenciennes v Nancy
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.30 2.90 3.10 All Bets (24) 
Paris SG v Lille
 09/11/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.20 2.90 3.30 All Bets (23)


----------

